# Need help with kids room desk/shelves...



## RobH (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey all,

I need some inspiration and some design ideas. We live in a small house, and the kids are needing a desk and a set of shelves in their room. I already have quite a large chest of drawers in the room that we want to keep. What i need is some ideas on desks and shelving units, preferably integrated together into one. If I can come up with something for a corner I can use a little more of the room. I am thinking something that mounts to the wall with some type of shelf standards would probably be best. That would allow for adjustability as they grow.

Please help if you can, the wife is starting to push on this. The kids' room is a mess, and this will help to clean it up.

Thanks again,


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

If its a small room you need to incorporate the beds and the desk into one over/under unit this will give them a lot of room I did the same for my grand kids in MD and it worked out better than we thought it would the bookcases could go at the back of the head boards. The one I did cost about $600.00 in maple not counting the hardware. Sorry I don't have a photo but if I think of it I will take one and post it in a few weeks when I go visit them.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Rob,

This is not exactly what you had in mind but it may be a start:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/15749


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Rob

Go to my projects section and look at corner cabinets. I made a desk/shelf unit for a kids room. This was a self standing unit. Take a look and let me know what you think.

God Bless
tom


----------



## RobH (Apr 25, 2007)

Sandhill,

I already have bunk beds in the room, and there are almost no other ways to arrange the room. The chest of drawers that I did earlier is the real sticking point. I am considering taking the top off of it and incorporating it into the rest of the design.

When you come up to MD, if you get off 95 and go up 301 through Fort A.P. Hill, let me know and we will get together. I live only 3 or 4 miles from 301. The house is not hard to find, and I have yet to meet a fellow Lumberjock. Think about it and get back with me.


----------



## gene (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi! Rob,
See if you can get a plan for something like the freshmen in college dorms use. They get two of them into a really, really small dorm room. Something like this plan that I pulled up on e-bay. Hope this helps. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=162&item=160333009704


----------



## RobH (Apr 25, 2007)

Ok, after some thinking, I am almost sure that we are going to build a set of storage shelves in the boys' room, and we can do like many other people in this world and do the homework at the dining room table. This will save some space and will probably be better any way because the kids can do homework while mom is in the kitchen cooking dinner.

I will be starting the design soon using Sketchup. I will be sure to blog the design and build so people can see how I design and build a project. I will do better with it this time than I have in the past.

Thanks for the ideas, it really did get my thoughts to flowing. We will see what comes out the other end.


----------

